# german blue ram, maby a cichlid?



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

i was wondering if i got some small rocks and made a few caves, and kept some of my fake plants in my 10 gallon, if i would be able to get some german blue ram, maby 2? or some cichlids. . . . i dont know what kind but i have been lookin on fish profiles, and google*ing various types of these fish. i think these kinds of fish are very eye pleaseing. and i saw a cichlid tank at the petstore today and it had a rock cave that i liked alot that i would try to replcate, rochs for the cichlide tank were only $1.29 a pound. i dont kno if that is cheap or not but it seems good price to me. but oppions please. and please try not to call me a noob or anything because i have tried to look for what tank they need i kno how the set up needs to be, but i dont kno if they can be in a 10 gallon, or how many. so please help....


thank you;
<-- PEVINE -->


----------



## gem (Mar 13, 2007)

A 10 gal would be ok for maybe 2 -3 Blue rams and a few cories. It really depends on the cichlid as to what size tank. There are alot of dwarf cichlids that would be ok in a ten. A 20 gal would probably be better.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

First rams are cichlids and they are good fish for a small tank. A few caves are good, but they don't need a tank of rocks like Mbuna do. Plants (real or artifical) are good too. Rams need clean, soft water, so don't skimp on water changes. Try to get a pair-ask the LFS if any two are hanging out together.


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Rams are a very difficult fish to keep they like soft water w/ a ph under 7, very warm water 82 degrees and up the warmer the better (cories don't like that), and require very good water. 

If you go with Rams get two not three as rams pair up and will chase a third away. Also if it's possible find a breeder, they will be healthier and this might give them a chance of living. They are easily stressed and can be very shy.

There are other chilids that stay small 2-4in but will more than likely be semi- aggressive to just plain aggressive, so you would be limited on getting only one, and a couple small cories. Panda Cories are my fav.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Also look at the cichlids of Lake Tanganyika. Mainly the so called "Shellies". Shell dwelling dwarf species that are incredible to watch and go perfectly in a 10G tank.

These guys like a PH of 8.0 and warm temps around 80F.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

i was thinking maby a combo of these?

Bolivian Ram
Panda dwarf cichlid
Macmaster's dwarf cichlid
****************atoo / crested dwarf cichlid
Agassizi's dwarf cichlid

what may work?



thanks for the sugestions


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

I would definitely go for the shellies. I don't have any, but I think the next tank I set up will be a shellie tank. My local fish shop has a setup with them, and I just love to watch them at work, digging around in the sand, taking care of their babies.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

No, youve got the wrong Idea. Your thinking all cichlids are like african and can be mixed. It would be okay to go with one of the cichlids listed, but not more than that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2007)

PEVINE said:


> i was thinking maby a combo of these?
> 
> Bolivian Ram
> Panda dwarf cichlid
> ...


I agree with Nelson, that will definitely not work. I'd choose *one* of those cichlids and have a male/female pair. Thats it. Cichlids are all territorial and a 10g is just not big enough for more than one pair. Plant it up and choose the pair you want.


----------



## PEVINE (Mar 7, 2007)

JustOneMore*
is that a cichlid in you avator? i assume it is just not sure what kind, would a pair of those be ok?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

His avatar is a cichlid, but its best kept in large groups in tanks of 55 galoons and up. I agree with one pair of cichlids per 10. My current fave dwarf is crenicara filamentosa. What is your tap water pH and hardness? It will make a difference as to wheter rams or shellies will thrive in your tank as they have opposite water preferences.


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

I'd recommend a pair of kribensis - they are usually fairly easy to pick a male and female pair, even in the pet store. If one has a redder belly, and is fatter it is a female, and one that has a longer body and more pointed fins it is probably a male. They are easy care in terms of water conditions.
I recommend going to the pet store or library and picking up a book on dwarf cichlids, or just cichlids in general. There are so MANY species, and where they come from - South America, Western African rivers, Lake Malawi, Lake Tanganyika, etc. will make a HUGE difference in the water and environment they need


----------

